
Secret Service/GoDaddy assault on my 8-yer-old blog - beshtoev
Hello everybody. My name is Murat. I own and operate unemployment-extension.org.<p>My 8-year-old news website (blog) that reviews the US labor market with charts based on government statistics and executive summaries of significant events since last week has been shut down by GoDaddy&#x2F;Secret Service. We don&#x27;t send emails. We don&#x27;t sell products. There has been no recent change in the website look or feel, frequency, or content update. Yesterday, on April 17, 2020, around noon, the unemployment-extension.org domain was shut down by GoDaddy without any prior notice, due process, or court order. And no live person was available to provide an explanation.<p>Later we received a letter that stipulated that:<p>&quot;The domain name was suspended as part of an ongoing law enforcement investigation. In order to resolve this issue, we kindly ask that you contact the officer in charge:<p>Officer Name: Special Agent Mark Smith
Agency: US Department of Homeland Security
Title and &#x2F;or Department: United States Secret Service
Phone Number: 202-763-9290
Official email address: mark.smith@usss.dhs.gov&quot;<p>The Secret Service agent told me something along the lines that the domain is under investigation, and an attorney from their Pittsburgh office will contact me. (I hope I&#x27;ve heard this right.) And he is not able to provide any additional information.<p>I need help. What do I do now?
======
h2odragon
Lawyer up. Internet advice is fine but it's definitely time to get a lawyer
you trust on your side and pay them for the service of explaining this shit to
you; as well as all the other jobs they'll do.

~~~
beshtoev
Anyone good you could recommend?

------
basajeyvpartner
-It might be something more benign, it could be some false positive, my man, who the truck knows.

------
beshtoev
Thank you everyone for your comments. I much appreciate it!

